# Mauritius, Süßwasserangelbericht



## outlaw Jack (24. Juni 2008)

*Mauritius Süßwasser*


Während meines zweiten Aufenthalts habe ich versucht einige Flüsse, Seen und Bäche zu beangeln. Zum Einsatz gekommen sind dabei eine Spinnrute und eine Fliegenrute.

Zunächst möchte ich kurz beschreiben wie die einheimischen den Fischen nachstellen.
Aus der einheimischen Angelwelt nicht wegzudenken ist die Bambusrute in unterschiedlichen längen an die eine Schnur geknotet wird mit einem winzigen Einzellhaken. In den allermeisten Fällen wird der Haken mir Brot beködert. Zielfisch der Angler auf Mauritius ist meistens der Tilapia.
Obwohl 56 Fischarten auf Mauritius vertreten sind wird vielen nicht nachgestellt, in der Regel liegt es daran das eine Fischart in einem Gewässer dominiert. Meistens ist das der Tilapia der mit 3 Varianten vertreten ist. Größere werden dabei allerdings selten gefangen, die Regel sind Fische die Handgröße nicht überschreiten oder sogar kleiner sind. 

Da ich im Norden gewohnt habe waren die Gewässer in der Nähe mein Ziel. Über Google Earth habe ich mir wichtige Stellen ausgedruckt, eine wichtige Hilfe war auch mein Hand GPS das ein leichteres finden der Gewässer ermöglichte, besonders wenn diese versteckt gelegen haben. Ich möchte nicht im einzelnen auf jeden Fluß, Bach oder Tümpel eingehen, es gibt zu viele davon die ich besucht habe und die es nicht wert sind zu beschreiben. Interessant war ein namenloser Tümpel der voll mit Tilapia war, die auf alles gebissen haben, einser Spinner, Fliege, Minihaken mit Brot. 

Im Norden ganz in der Nähe des Hotels „Paradies cove“ liegen 6 Seen die im privaten Besitz sind und an denen nicht geangelt werden darf. Über die Zuckerrohrfelder habe ich einen „inoffiziellen“ Weg gefunden um diese Seen wenigstens anzusehen. In den Seen springen die Fische rum, nicht gerade wenige und auch keine kleinen. Mir gelang es nicht festzustellen um welche Fische es sich handelt. 

An der Ostküste, Poste de Flacq, bei Bell Mare ganz in der Nähe des Golfplatzes liegen mehrere Seen die auch voll mit großen Fischen sind. Angeln ist auch dort nicht erwünscht, jedenfalls nicht von Fremden oder einheimischen die nichts mit der Zuckerrohrplantage zu tun haben. Das haben mein Kumpel und ich beim Angel in einem der Seen unfreundlich erfahren müssen. Jedenfalls hatten wir starke Bisse auf Wobbler an unseren Spinnruten wobei es uns nicht gelang ein Fisch zu landen. Vermutlich hat der See Zugang zum Meer weil wir am Ufer (schwer zugänglich) auch einen Kugelfisch beobachten konnten. Man kann die Rudel Fische (vermutlich Milchfische) an der Oberfläche sehen. Immer wieder ragen ihre Flossen aus dem Wasser. Die zahnlosen Großfische machten eher einen erschrockenen Eindruck auf unser Anwerfen. Sicher sind auch starke Raubfische im Wasser, das zeigten die Abdrücke auf meinem Wobbler nach einem kurzen Drill.

Sehr interessant war ein kleiner sehr schöner Bach in der Nähe des Stausees „Tamarin Falls Reservoir“ in der Inselmitte. Dort gibt es Schwarzbarsche ohne Ende. Allerdings sind auch diese nicht leicht zu fischen. Lediglich auf einen sehr kleinen Wobbler biss ein mittelgroßer „smallmouthbass“, Spinner wurden gerne verfolgt und nicht genommen. Die Schwärme kann man in der Sonne sehen und sobald man sie anwirft verzieht sich der ganze Trupp auf den Grund. Große hummerähnliche Krebse sind auch im Bach. 

Die Mühe und der Aufwand stehen in keinem Verhältnis zum Angelspaß. Alleine das auffinden der möglichen Spots ist irre zeitaufwändig. Vielleicht hat jemand noch andere Erfahrungen gemacht und sicher gibt es noch viele Flüsse, Bäche und Seen die ich nicht besuchen konnte aber meiner groben Einschätzung nach wird es dort nicht viel besser sein. Das Angeln im Meer beschreibe ich in einem anderen Block.

Petri, Outlaw Jack


----------

